# Job in IT with working holiday visa



## lindy (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I always wanted to visit Australia, and right now we(me and my husband, we both work as software developers) are thinking about getting working holiday visas to look around, live and travel, maybe work a bit to get experience of working in Australia. Then it would be easier to decide if Australia is the country we want to live in.
I heard that contract job is quite popular in Australia in IT field. And here is the question:

Is it realistic at all to find a temporary/contract job in Australia in IT for working holiday visa holders?
We both have 5+ years of experience and education in IT, if it matters.


----------



## stevee (Mar 24, 2015)

Lindy, Working Holiday Visa holders can certainly apply for I.T jobs, as there are short term contracts offered as well, 1month - 6 month contracts. Its not impossible but it ain't that easy as it sounds, as many would be competing for some of the offers 


You could try out sites such as gumtree.com, workingholidayjobs.com.au, gov.au for offers  This shouldn't be a problem, at least none of my friends who had WHV & worked had a problem so far.


----------



## lindy (Apr 14, 2015)

Steeve, thank you for reply and links  
It is sad that there are not many IT jobs in those links, but Ive seen contract jobs on seek, I guess I will try to apply there and see how it goes..


----------



## stevee (Mar 24, 2015)

sure no worries Lindy  One of my UK friend got a job from an offer listed in whv site, here's the link I got from her for IT jobs: Category: IT

yeah Seek is def. a good site as well, there are few more, may be others who are in I.T field can help u better


----------

